# Chris King classic hub -11 speed?



## TheMilkMan (Apr 30, 2012)

I have a set of wheels with Chris King classic hubs. My family is going to get me a 11 speed group for Christmas. Which leads me to my question, does King make a replacement 11 speed free hub for the classic?

I looked on their website and if the answer is on there. Then I missed it.

Thanks for any help


----------



## ergott (Feb 26, 2006)

No they don't and there is no schedule for one just yet.

You can run a full 11 group on the bike and just 10 of the 11 cogs on the hub if you still want to use the wheel. You just lock out the 11th position with the limit screws of the rear mech. This works for mechanical or electric.


----------



## TheMilkMan (Apr 30, 2012)

ergott thanks for the reply, guess I will just rebuild the wheel with a R45


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

CK tends to be a tad slow on adapting to new configurations. They over engineer everything it seems. That's why most of their stuff lasts so long.

In some ways this works against them as it makes them slower to adapt to market demands.


----------



## SNS1938 (Aug 9, 2013)

ziscwg said:


> CK tends to be a tad slow on adapting to new configurations. They over engineer everything it seems. That's why most of their stuff lasts so long.
> 
> In some ways this works against them as it makes them slower to adapt to market demands.


Are we sure they'll ever make an 11 speed free hub for classics/ISO hubs etc? The fact that they have no plan to do this (I also emailed them back in the summer to ask), leads me to think that it's not possible for that hub (or maybe possible if you replace axle and free hub … which is likely more than a new hub).

The 11 speed upgrade for the R45 is already very expensive compared to selling an R45 and buying an 11spd R45 hub and building a new wheel.

If CK did release a classic/ISO 11 speed hub, then it would be great for people (like me) with ISO MTB hubs, as all of a sudden my old xc wheels could be donor hubs for some 11 speed disc road wheels ...


----------



## changingleaf (Aug 20, 2009)

If you were able to put a longer cassette (long enough to hold 11 speeds) on the Chris King classic hub the you would run into the problem of the chain hitting the frame of many bikes when it's in the smallest gear if not the smallest gear itself hitting the frame. 

The R45 11 speed has a drive side flange that is moved inward to allow for a longer cassette without running into this problem. BUT, one of the minor downfalls of the 11 speed is that you have to move the flange inward which makes the spoke tension left to right more uneven given the same hub flange position on the non-drive side.


----------

